# "Is Lyft dead"? (Has Goliath killed off David?)



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Driving through this pandemic this past year I've had multiple customers complain that they could not get a Lyft ride. Since 1 year ago, as month after month passed, pax would often tell me that they tried to get a Lyft first because it was cheaper but the wait times got longer and longer.

Some of them were hardcore Lyft loyalists, but they have been telling me that around the new year it got really bad with wait times being over 45 minutes at least in Chicago. But recently they said they could not even get one at all! It would say "Lyfts are unavailable in your area." Or something like that..

A couple of customers last night told me that they are worried because they think that once Uber finishes off Lyft they're going to jack up the fares even more because then Uber will be a complete total monopoly and they can set the prices wherever they want. Many Uber ants have both apps up. 

Have you seen any dramatic changes in your experience as a driver if you have the Lyft app up?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

PRIORITY MODE, in my Market, has made driving LYFT nearly a waste of time.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Lyft is really odd in my area. When its slow there will be several Lyft ants sitting around for long periods of time looking for a ride. Then when it's fairly busy in the evening/night hours you can't find a Lyft anywhere. Lyft is just crap in my area and most pax complain about how bad they are and when they do get a ride how much more the ride costs vs. Uber.

Lately I have been going out of my way to take scheduled Lyft rides away from Lyft to Uber. The Lyft ride is scheduled at a time when there are no other Lyft ants around to take the ride and I am the only Uber around at a high fare multiplier. So far I'm 5 for 5 on getting the pax to Uber and they tell me that there are no Lyft drivers available and that Lyft was charging almost as much or more than Uber... I'm usually at 2.5x to 4.5x! They don't know that I knew Lyft was only paying ants the base rate and keeping the rest for themselves.

Lyft is such a scumbag company. It's a bottom of the barrel service with bottom feeders who don't know better. The two deserve each other!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Have you seen any dramatic changes in your experience as a driver if you have the Lyft app up?


OH yes YK....I drive both (in theory) but in actuality, only risk doing business with Gryft during their streaks and on filter rides, because it dishes me too many switcheros and multistops (which I cant then cancel without being deactivated) and of course the $ for miles and mins is less than FUber (which isnt saying much)...in fact, most drivers in this market seem to have figured this out so have been avoiding Gryft like they would COVID.

But rather then respond by upping the $ for drivers, the beloved "Lyft Team" (who cant stop whining to me about ignoring their incessant 25+ ping ride requests) see the extreme driver shortage (that it partially caused itself) as an invitation to extort money for pax....I did an FUber PU last last week, where pax seemed a "Lyft loyalist" but bailed out when Gryft quoted her $60 for middle range ride, while Fuber was $13. I've heard similiar reports about Gryft's "highway robberies" here on UP and can confirm its happening for real in Tucson.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Driving through this pandemic this past year I've had multiple customers complain that they could not get a Lyft ride. Since 1 year ago, as month after month passed, pax would often tell me that they tried to get a Lyft first because it was cheaper but the wait times got longer and longer.
> 
> Some of them were hardcore Lyft loyalists, but they have been telling me that around the new year it got really bad with wait times being over 45 minutes at least in Chicago. But recently they said they could not even get one at all! It would say "Lyfts are unavailable in your area." Or something like that..
> 
> ...


Uber doesn't want Lyft dead. They would rather have them in a coma on life support. Uber doesn't need any more heat from the government in the form of anti-trust litigation.

Especially since they haven't reached profitability yet.

Even with Lyft dead and gone though, Uber's rates are capped at what the taxis are charging on Flywheel.

@Stevie The magic Unicorn can attest to the fact that Uber is often way more expensive than a traditional taxi anyway.


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

As long as Lyft is 2nd best, it will survive. If another company kicks it out of 2nd place, it won't.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I’m not taking one of thier 25 min pings for a 4 min ride. With Uber you get time and mileage after 11 min. Plus they don’t do prime time here anymore.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

teh744 said:


> I'm not taking one of thier 25 min pings for a 4 min ride. With Uber you get time and mileage after 11 min. Plus they don't do prime time here anymore.


I strictly accept 5 mins ping or less from Grfyt (again, when going for streak and trying to get home on filtered rides)), KNOWING that I'm likely to get saddled with a short or multi-stop (maybe return trip) ride for like $2.25 or a princely $4.35 if its a multi-stop I cant shake off. Again, its this none-sense that drives me away from Gryft, because I can see and then cancel these out on FUber immediately I accept a ride OR I can cancel if its a grocery store PU, none of which I can do on Gryft, so why bother driving with them?

Basically, if Gryft continues with this MO...they're toast....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

During the glory days (when the pay was good) the typical Lyft customer was upper-class clientele in my market. Unfortunately the app mostly caters to ghetto shit now, probably because it’s an easier app for deactivated hood rats to renew under multiple names. 
F* Lyft, if I even bother to turn their app on anymore it’s usually just for shits & giggles to waste their time letting the ping timer run down.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I normally turn it on and set the destination for home to rack up miles to write off on the way from home from Pittsburgh.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> During the glory days (when the pay was good) the typical Lyft customer was upper-class clientele in my market. Unfortunately the app mostly caters to ghetto shit now, probably because it's an easier app for deactivated hood rats to renew under multiple names.


Yeah. Lyft allows them to use store-bought rechargable cards for payment. These people are so pathetic that not even banks want anything to do with them.

Almost 1 month of waiting on Uber to finish my background check. Worst month of my driving career so far.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Lyft loyalists,


I'd like to point out that there are significant number of OPs on here who present themselves as "Lyft Loyalist" ants...offering up a thread to crow about how much they prefer to drive Grfyt and admire "the community"...which still doesnt make sense to me, especially now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Just remember as of 12/21 Lyft has less cash and near cash on hand that Uber did.

Hum.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No Lyft in my market at all. They tried to hire a GM for the province 3 years ago, and they sponsored an event at our annual summer festival one year, but have since gone AWOL.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

$Driver said:


> As long as Lyft is 2nd best, it will survive. If another company kicks it out of 2nd place, it won't.


If lyft keeps up the 45 minute wait times and charging more than uber they will lose 2nd place back to the cabs. Won't even have to wait for a new ridesharing company to pop up.

I've seen riders choose taxis when they are faster and or cheaper than uber/lyft. (MIND YOU, this is at Disney world) when the cars are more easily available we could see the paxholes dropping lyft for taxis when they can't get a rideshare car.

There is no loyalty, price and pickup speed have created a temporary love for uber/lyft. When they lose pickup speed and price advantage they _could_ lose the loyalty to cab companies.

I'm not talking people who KNOW the cab companies reputation either, i'm talking people who have zero clue about the reputation of the cab company.

We *could* very easily see the biggest cab company in Orlando snatch the number 2 spot from lyft by summer, and possibly snatch the number 1 spot at Disney if uber stops being a 5 minute ride at Disney. Most cab customers at Disney wait _zero_ minutes.

I'd love to see lyft die, not because I have any particular animosity against lyft but because I know the rideshare drivers will be better off. I don't think uber HQ can survive the pitchforks if they ever triple BASE customer price without doubling driver compensation.










I'm just praying for an end of this ****ing price war that's claimed so many driver's livelihoods from the bottom basement pricing.

Looks like Dhara is going to win.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> PRIORITY MODE, in my Market, has made driving LYFT nearly a waste of time.


I was kicked off of LYFT last year because the idiots didn't recognize the fact that the DMVs were closed to get licenses renewed. I stuck a note on the old license stating such then sent it it. I was flagged for falsification. I half ass tried to get reinstated then just said F it, I can't stand them anyway. What's Priority mode?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> I was kicked off of LYFT last year because the idiots didn't recognize the fact that the DMVs were closed to get licenses renewed.


Fortunately both LYFT and UBER's Canadian operations recognized the DMV-extension for license renewal up here, and didn't request the documentation for 3 extra months.



kdyrpr said:


> What's Priority mode?


https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/priority-mode-lyft.410262/


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

OMG. What a con.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> OMG. What a con.


Hopefully it will die in Miami/Austin/Toronto and not be rolled out to the wider LYFT markets. 
As it stands, these days, I rarely do LYFT rides, as there are few pings out there unless you are in PRIORITY MODE operating at the reduced rate card. NOPE!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

A long,long time ago, I was a Lyft fan. But then Lyft cured me.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

In my market Lyft was pretty much even with Uber they used to have surge quests then they took away the surge quest no long-distance pickup fee dropped a cancellation fee down but like everybody's saying people are moving away from Lyft and taking Uber their wait times are taking way to long Lyft and Uber can raise their prices people will still take a ride. back in the days about 5 years ago people didn't mind paying for it they were happy to be able to get a ride.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Lyft is much busier than Uber in my area, but usually not enough drivers to handle all of the requests.
19 times out of 20 when I have both apps on, my first ping is from Lyft. On Lyft, I'm getting a steady flow of Streak and PPZ bonuses.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Illini said:


> Lyft is much busier than Uber in my area, but usually not enough drivers to handle all of the requests.
> 19 times out of 20 when I have both apps on, my first ping is from Lyft. On Lyft, I'm getting a steady flow of Streak and PPZ bonuses.


Which pays better. Lyft or uber


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Which pays better. Lyft or uber


Same rates, but never any Surge on Uber.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> No Lyft in my market at all.


A year and a half ago when I had a business trip to Montreal, I discovered that Uber and taxis were my only choices.

Does Lyft operate anywhere in Canada?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

[HEADING=2]"Is Lyft dead"? (Has Goliath killed off David?)[/HEADING]

Thread starterYoung Kim 
Start dateYesterday at 4:27 PM
Lyft is killing off itself without any help from Uber.



Young Kim said:


> once Uber finishes off Lyft they're going to jack up the fares even more because then Uber will be a complete total monopoly and they can set the prices wherever they want.


That has been the plan since day one. Both used to pay the drivers much better rates and charge higher fares because compared to a taxi or limo at that time people were happy.

When Lyft and Uber got into a price cutting war they ruined it by getting people used to cheap rides. The plan of any two companies who start a race to the bottom is to drive the other out of business.

If Lyft collapses then of course Uber will raise prices. The drivers won't get any of it, they'll just drive up their margins.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> A year and a half ago when I had a business trip to Montreal, I discovered that Uber and taxis were my only choices.
> 
> Does Lyft operate anywhere in Canada?


A year and a half ago, Montreal had TEO as an option, it was the app-hailed EV taxi service (Leafs, KiaSoulEVs, Teslas). It was excellent, but alas, it was put out of business by UBER and TAXI shenanigans.

LYFT operates in Greater Toronto Area (which includes the Metro Area of about 8 million people) as well as Vancouver (and it's Metro Area of about 3 million people)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

They'll probably be dead soon. Their coffin is ready to go; it's just gotta get painted pink.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Driving through this pandemic this past year I've had multiple customers complain that they could not get a Lyft ride. Since 1 year ago, as month after month passed, pax would often tell me that they tried to get a Lyft first because it was cheaper but the wait times got longer and longer.
> 
> Some of them were hardcore Lyft loyalists, but they have been telling me that around the new year it got really bad with wait times being over 45 minutes at least in Chicago. But recently they said they could not even get one at all! It would say "Lyfts are unavailable in your area." Or something like that..
> 
> ...


Lyft
Has Fallen on Their Own Sword.
Dozens of Times.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

bone-aching-work said:


> Yeah. Lyft allows them to use store-bought rechargable cards for payment. These people are so pathetic that not even banks want anything to do with them.
> 
> Almost 1 month of waiting on Uber to finish my background check. Worst month of my driving career so far.


Uber took 5 weeks on my background check. I got it back from the background company after 3 days, but Uber sat on it for over a month. That's how they show us how much they care about us.


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

teh744 said:


> I normally turn it on and set the destination for home to rack up miles to write off on the way from home from Pittsburgh.


I do this all the time too



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If lyft keeps up the 45 minute wait times and charging more than uber they will lose 2nd place back to the cabs. Won't even have to wait for a new ridesharing company to pop up.
> 
> I've seen riders choose taxis when they are faster and or cheaper than uber/lyft. (MIND YOU, this is at Disney world) when the cars are more easily available we could see the paxholes dropping lyft for taxis when they can't get a rideshare car.
> 
> ...


When I last went to Vegas, was almost impossible to get a Lyft, none available. Went with cabs instead as with Uber's surge was less to take a cab


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Lyft is in Toronto and Montreal only AFAIK.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Driving through this pandemic this past year I've had multiple customers complain that they could not get a Lyft ride. Since 1 year ago, as month after month passed, pax would often tell me that they tried to get a Lyft first because it was cheaper but the wait times got longer and longer.
> 
> Some of them were hardcore Lyft loyalists, but they have been telling me that around the new year it got really bad with wait times being over 45 minutes at least in Chicago. But recently they said they could not even get one at all! It would say "Lyfts are unavailable in your area." Or something like that..
> 
> ...


Yes, I have noticed that there are way more Lyft pings than Uber pings lately with few Lyft drivers available to take them, and Lyft pax telling me that they had trouble getting a car.

It appears that Lyft's attempts to irritate, annoy and alienate its drivers and make them go over to Uber has been a total success! :thumbup:


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Lyft if you are reading this; allow customers to add a tip upfront and show it to the driver and you will steal all the drivers and get so many more people to their destinations. This would be gold for you!!!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I don’t think having enough drivers is their problem. Their main problem is that they spelled “lift” wrong.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Lyft is in Toronto and Montreal only AFAIK.


Toronto and Vancouver, actually.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> OMG. What a con.


Oh, that's only the beginning of this con.

What until you find our they charge pax 30% or more to get picked up on "priority."


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I drive in Gainesville, Florida and for the last 3 months each and every day somebody tells me that there are hardly any drivers available throughout the day. This is true for both Lyft and Uber.

I don't know what happened, but three months ago I had some days where there were so many drivers I would get one trip per hour and usually quit for the day.

Then something happened and there is a major shortage of drivers in this city. That is understandable as for instance Lyft charges a minimum of $6 for any short one mile ride, while paying the driver exactly $2.24. Uber's short ride pay is $2.37.

For the last couple of months when I drive most days are nonstop, stacked rides continuously. I have to be judicious of which rides to accept, despite the complaints from Lyft about my acceptance rate. I agree that Lyft has room to pay drivers more and thereby attract the more experienced drivers, and improve their product over Uber. I feel they're really missing the boat on that.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

IDriveGNV said:


> I drive in Gainesville, Florida and for the last 3 months each and every day somebody tells me that there are hardly any drivers available throughout the day. This is true for both Lyft and Uber.
> 
> I don't know what happened, but three months ago I had some days where there were so many drivers I would get one trip per hour and usually quit for the day.
> 
> ...


On nights like those, you're better off going offline before you pick up your pax. After the trip look for nearby surge areas. Stacked trips tend to be the crap pings that other drivers have passed on, plus you can't see the surge while you're on a trip, so you might be 2 minutes from a $10 surge and not even know it. Uber keeps you in the dark with stacked trips.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

imagine, in a far far away place in a far far away land the rideshare managers don't have siiht for brains

in this imaginary utopia the driver is the core of the company and looked after ...these happy driver's then generate a great customer experience build the market and are paid more

:biggrin: :biggrin::thumbup:

when are these fkwits gonna get that the drivers are the only company asset


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> Driving through this pandemic this past year I've had multiple customers complain that they could not get a Lyft ride. Since 1 year ago, as month after month passed, pax would often tell me that they tried to get a Lyft first because it was cheaper but the wait times got longer and longer.
> 
> Some of them were hardcore Lyft loyalists, but they have been telling me that around the new year it got really bad with wait times being over 45 minutes at least in Chicago. But recently they said they could not even get one at all! It would say "Lyfts are unavailable in your area." Or something like that..
> 
> ...


lyft never die in ghetto. you have ghetto in ur area? young? from young park in VA. we have lots of ghetto everywhere asround DC. im from ghetto, too,


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

A better title for the thread would have been "Has Beavis Killed Off Butthead?"


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I really think the real reason is the corona virus. Uber didn't kill them, but the tide pulled in and both boats are getting locked into the sand.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

TobyD said:


> On nights like those, you're better off going offline before you pick up your pax. After the trip look for nearby surge areas. Stacked trips tend to be the crap pings that other drivers have passed on, plus you can't see the surge while you're on a trip, so you might be 2 minutes from a $10 surge and not even know it. Uber keeps you in the dark with stacked trips.


Thanks for the strategy tips there, I appreciate it.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> On nights like those, you're better off going offline before you pick up your pax. After the trip look for nearby surge areas. Stacked trips tend to be the crap pings that other drivers have passed on, plus you can't see the surge while you're on a trip, so you might be 2 minutes from a $10 surge and not even know it. Uber keeps you in the dark with stacked trips.


This happened to me once...I dropped off a pax, and before I could scan the map for surge..I was given a 22 min ping, which I declined THEN looked at the map and saw I was parked on $10 surge!


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

You can make good money with Lyft if you know how to work the system. So far this week $383 in less than 9 hours working for them. Gotta know when and where the bonuses are. $50 for 27min on a preferred ride? Yes, I will take that. $92 for 45min also preferred ride? Of course. $68 for 42min regular Lyft? Works for me. Be at the right place, right time and wait your turn. Don't accept the first opportunity, although tempting. As bad as a company Lyft is you can still make good money with them if you know how.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Oh, that's only the beginning of this con.
> 
> What until you find our they charge pax 30% or more to get picked up on "priority."
> 
> View attachment 576773


*I've made this statement so many times recently, most of them associated with political parties (Democrats). I have more respect for the Mafia!*


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> but three months ago


A few months ago, something changed in people's perceptions. I'm not sure exactly what happened.

Lots of things changed. Restaurants that were empty before were filling up. And vice versa, for who knows what reason.

Restaurants that were helpful before were pissy now. And others had changed in the opposite direction.

I flew on United last fall. The planes were _full_. I flew on Southwest a couple of weeks ago, and they were mostly empty.

I'd blame it all on politics, except that I don't really think that's the correct answer. Cosmic shift of some kind maybe? I dunno.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

*Lyft was good to me yesterday as I was picking up an extra $21 or so a ride!...make sure you set last ride every trip ...drop rider then wait them out to log back on when ppz pops up...made $400 last nite on gryft in 6 hrs...uber was offering a nice surge as well but only close in to dtown denver...Lyft was offering the $21 ppz's everywhere...all this said 90% of my rides over time are on uber...*


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Happy to see a thread like this. I am always praying that enough pressure will be brought to bear on Lyft to force them to come in to line with their driver policies. What Kim reports should be the kind of pressure that sponsors Lyft to do a bit of soul searching.



Christinebitg said:


> A few months ago, something changed in people's perceptions. I'm not sure exactly what happened.
> 
> Lots of things changed. Restaurants that were empty before were filling up. And vice versa, for who knows what reason.


It's a glitch in the Matrix. It happens when they change something.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

I detest Lyft so much that I have been accepting Lyft requests only to message the passenger in-app and telling them to cancel and order an Uber.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Driving through this pandemic this past year I've had multiple customers complain that they could not get a Lyft ride. Since 1 year ago, as month after month passed, pax would often tell me that they tried to get a Lyft first because it was cheaper but the wait times got longer and longer.
> 
> Some of them were hardcore Lyft loyalists, but they have been telling me that around the new year it got really bad with wait times being over 45 minutes at least in Chicago. But recently they said they could not even get one at all! It would say "Lyfts are unavailable in your area." Or something like that..
> 
> ...


The problem with Lyft is when they decided to steal the Prime Time from the drivers. This pretty much killed any incentive to drive for them, when times are normal and there is surge. Last time I checked, I am not running a ride sharing charity.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

In Hawaii, Lyf and Uber are head to head in rides.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Driving through this pandemic this past year I've had multiple customers complain that they could not get a Lyft ride. Since 1 year ago, as month after month passed, pax would often tell me that they tried to get a Lyft first because it was cheaper but the wait times got longer and longer.
> 
> Some of them were hardcore Lyft loyalists, but they have been telling me that around the new year it got really bad with wait times being over 45 minutes at least in Chicago. But recently they said they could not even get one at all! It would say "Lyfts are unavailable in your area." Or something like that..
> 
> ...


No. Not nearly dead.

Lyft stock closed above $66 today which is more than triple the lowest price in March of last year.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

goneubering said:


> No. Not nearly dead.
> 
> Lyft stock closed above $66 today which is more than triple the lowest price in March of last year.


Could be just your area then Im guessing lol @Young Kim


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> A few months ago, something changed in people's perceptions. I'm not sure exactly what happened.
> 
> Lots of things changed. Restaurants that were empty before were filling up. And vice versa, for who knows what reason.
> 
> ...


Aren't you afraid of contracting Covid 19 in a full and packed airplane? The airlines were supposed to have left the middle seat empty, but that was only an idea that was never implemented. LOL

:errwhat: :errwhat: :errwhat:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> Lyft charges a minimum of $6 for any short one mile ride, while paying the driver exactly $2.24


$2.24 &#129315; :roflmao: Man, that's hilarious!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> $2.24 &#129315; :roflmao: Man, that's hilarious!


It was worse before this last stimulus was announced! I saw $2.00 flat offers over and over again here in Chicago in the middle of the night during my graveyard shift! I was sometimes making $3 bucks per hour. Really third world wages. Now, things are popping again! May the September stimulus deadline be followed by yet another! (Especially because my fellow ants here need it), I don't mind taking up the slack, and I know many others are happy to do so as well.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> It was worse before this last stimulus was announced! I saw $2.00 flat offers over and over again here in Chicago in the middle of the night during my graveyard shift! I was sometimes making $3 bucks per hour. Really third world wages. Now, things are popping again! May the September stimulus deadline be followed by yet another! (Especially because my fellow ants here need it), I don't mind taking up the slack, and I know many others are happy to do so as well.


What makes you wanan stay out and do the $3 per hour vs go home?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

sumidaj said:


> What makes you wanan stay out and do the $3 per hour vs go home?


Well, I am often at home with the app on or hanging with friends downtown...when it is THAT slow. I reject most orders, get placed in timeout, etc. log back on, then at the end of four hours, I see I made about $15 total. So...hence $3 per hour. (remember I work the graveyard shift...11 pm to 3 am to 4 am)


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

sumidaj said:


> What makes you wanan stay out and do the $3 per hour vs go home?


LOl true!

For me if its slow the frst hour i find something more fun like grocery shopping !


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lyft was a small percentage of my trips prior to the pandemic.

Uber was more lucrative and busy in my market. And, honestly, the quality of the pax on Lyft was *awful* and only got worse in 2020.

I haven't driven a pax in probably two a half months (haven't really checked), doing strictly Eats. But I checked the Lyft app a few days ago and saw this (old screenshot, it's not there anymore) -










My last Lyft trip was to the hood, from another low income area. If I remember correctly, it was a fast food worker - about 85-90% of the pax that I have transported during the pandemic.

I was following Google Maps. We passed the restaurant, traffic was heavy and Maps had me turning into the complex at the next turn, then an immediate right turn and we were there - no difference in time.

Immediately, from the back seat, "you passed it, it's right there!"

I'm guessing she has had a lot of free rides for that BS. And possibly had a driver "suspended" - never saw that message before.

Had pax on Uber complaining about the long wait times. Why? Because either their rating was absolutely awful or because it was a "Premium Pickup Possible" over 20 minutes away, only to get a minimum fare.

So, bottom line - long wait? Because drivers are tired of the BS and false accusations.

Making an easy $100 a day doing Eats for about three and a half hours, and few issues. I'll go back to pax eventually.. maybe.. &#128514;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> What makes you wanan stay out and do the $3 per hour vs go home?


He could be married.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Aren't you afraid of contracting Covid 19 in a full and packed airplane? The airlines were supposed to have left the middle seat empty, but that was only an idea that was never implemented. LOL


Yes, I was concerned about it, but the trips were essential, for family reasons.

I was more concerned about my Significant Other who was travelling with me last fall. I was at least partly vaccinated by then, if my reaction to the injection I got in the study is any indication.

The first trip was originally booked on Southwest, because they were leaving middle seats opened.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I tried doing some Lyft rides since September and there almost always 20-25 min away every single time. Uber at the airport near me has basically shut down Lyft it's to the point you got non stop surge with Uber so it makes no sense to do a $8-10 ride instead of $20-30 ride or more with Uber.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Curiously enough, Lyft stock has been continuing to rise while Uber's has remained flat the past couple of months.

No idea why though. Weak earnings report?

Any thoughts, @ftupelo? Can Lyft ever surpass Uber, or will they forever be the R/C Cola to Uber's Coke?


----------



## fastprius (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm not sure what all of you are talking about, here in Los Angeles especially, Lyft is extremely popular. I'd go as far to say that Lyft on average is better.


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

Only turn on Lyft now (side by side with Uber) when deadheading in destination mode or when no pings for 10+ minutes. In 2021 so far over 400 Uber rides, about 10 Lyft rides (Lyft used to be about 25% of my fares)


----------



## UrgentDilation (Mar 10, 2021)

Funny Lyft story...

Last year when I went for my vehicle inspection I had a really bad experience with the certified inspector. Just a real jerk that talked down to me and was very passive aggressive and condescending with his assessment of my vehicle (2019 Elantra). His name was Edison. I looked up google reviews of the Lyft hub and several other drivers had negative reviews of the same guy.

So last week I went back to the hub to get another annual inspection. Totally different guy, really nice and efficient... But his name was also “Edison”.

In the past I’ve received driver support emails from an “Edison”. It’s like they recycle these fake western sounding names to try to be relatable, and probably also for shady anonymity.

I suspect Lyft will not be around in 3 years. And they don’t deserve to be. Slimiest company I’ve ever done any kind of work for. Only use them during bonus streaks.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Lyft is just about non-existent here in Tucson, AZ ... Uber on the other hand is ping after ping, all day long...


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

In Denver and this is a guess only its 80% uber 20% Lyft...airport might be even more of a spread than that


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> Yeah. Lyft allows them to use store-bought rechargable cards for payment. These people are so pathetic that not even banks want anything to do with them.


Um, so does Uber


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Drivetothesky said:


> lyft never die in ghetto. you have ghetto in ur area? young? from young park in VA. we have lots of ghetto everywhere asround DC. im from ghetto, too,


That's true that we have economically disadvantaged areas in Chicago. I don't use the g word anymore because I did once and someone another member here called me racist for it which I don't believe I am. is true that I saw Lyft a lot in those neighborhoods but then lately they've all been telling me they've switched to Uber because they could not get a Lyft.



UrgentDilation said:


> Funny Lyft story...
> 
> Last year when I went for my vehicle inspection I had a really bad experience with the certified inspector. Just a real jerk that talked down to me and was very passive aggressive and condescending with his assessment of my vehicle (2019 Elantra). His name was Edison. I looked up google reviews of the Lyft hub and several other drivers had negative reviews of the same guy.
> 
> ...


I wonder why Uber doesn't just buy them out...


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

F that. Earnings are better with Uber because of multiplier or surge. None of that with lyft,

Also can't see where you're going with lyft. Plus I don't like talking with people.


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> That's true that we have economically disadvantaged areas in Chicago. I don't use the g word anymore because I did once and someone another member here called me racist for it which I don't believe I am. is true that I saw Lyft a lot in those neighborhoods but then lately they've all been telling me they've switched to Uber because they could not get a Lyft.
> 
> 
> I wonder why Uber doesn't just buy them out...


im a few korean can call ghetto, ghetto, cause i came from ghetto and im ghetto, young. everyone in thier deep mind, they wanna be ghetto. ghetto is beautiful, ghetto dont lie.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Driving through this pandemic this past year I've had multiple customers complain that they could not get a Lyft ride. Since 1 year ago, as month after month passed, pax would often tell me that they tried to get a Lyft first because it was cheaper but the wait times got longer and longer.
> 
> Some of them were hardcore Lyft loyalists, but they have been telling me that around the new year it got really bad with wait times being over 45 minutes at least in Chicago. But recently they said they could not even get one at all! It would say "Lyfts are unavailable in your area." Or something like that..
> 
> ...


If your driving in Chicago you already know why.

PZ $2 
Uber surges $9-$15-$25 ...
Just look right now by lakeshore $24.

Also let's say that Lyft quest are awful so far there is nothing interesting. Quest with Uber those last few week were skyrocketing.

the demand is bigger with Uber as well, they do have 75% of the market with pax and with eat their way better.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Heh. Here in Pensacola, Lyft is *far* busier than Uber. I go out to my car, fire up Lyft (because it does so quicker), and before I can even get my Uber selfie taken, I've got a Lyft ping. Then it's ping-ping-ping nonstop. Yes, they're mostly ghetto trips, but hey- money is money and it's all green to me. Sometimes I go to the airport just to take a break (because I did not take this "job" to work hard). A lot of days I never even log-on to Uber.

I think it's a done-deal that Uber will eventually raise rates to taxicab levels here in my town. Uber has been slowly raising them anyway. They'll bank on the passenger's love of the convenience. There are certain parts of Pensacola where you simply cannot get a cab and ride-share is your *only* option. Yellow Cab morphed into Z-Trip here, which is a hybrid taxi / ride-share kind of thing, but they charge standard meter rates of $2.00/mile.

I had one Uber pax enthusiastically thank me for coming to pick him up. I said no problem. He says he has a lot of trouble getting Uber rides lately, and goes, "My last Uber driver said he doesn't really do passenger rides anymore...that food deliveries pay better." Which apparently they do here in this town. (I should look into it but I really don't want to deliver food.) So I think what *may* be happening is that the food delivery apps are siphoning off some of the traditional Uber/Lyft drivers who don't want to deal with human cargo. The food never complains or throws up in the car.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Illini said:


> Same rates, but never any Surge on Uber.


C'mon man as I've saw so far Uber have way better surges than Lyft, depending were your driving I guess but downtown is pretty much dead. Even in peak hours!


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

Most pax have given up on lyft due to the long wait times


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Something feels economically off here in Gainesville. In my experience about 10 weeks ago suddenly there were no drivers available on Uber or Lyft. It's been that way every day since.

Tonight a passenger, a college student, was telling me it's getting very hard for students to find preferable housing. For instance looking for an empty four-bedroom apartment for you and your three friends is nearly impossible. One has to settle for roommates you've never met. Students are having a hard time leasing properties for next year as well. That's a huge market for this area, student housing, and something is very wrong with it it seems. It kind of echoes the imbalance in the supply and demand ratio for rideshare. I can't put my finger on what would cause that.

Every city being a test tube to these companies, I do my best to avoid those $2.24 short rides. Every ride costs me roughly a dollar in car maintenance, so $2.24 becomes $1.24, minus gas of course. It gets rather ridiculous. 

However, I find I can have some good days on either platform if I avoid the short rides. I'll be trying the technique of shutting off the stacked rides, because it's there that you can get screwed with long pickups and short drives. That's a nice tip, much appreciated.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Aren't you afraid of contracting Covid 19 in a full and packed airplane? The airlines were supposed to have left the middle seat empty, but that was only an idea that was never implemented. LOL
> 
> :errwhat: :errwhat: :errwhat:


My brother flew yesterday. Said the plane was full and both airports were busy.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

When I started driving Lyft in 2018, Lyft was actually getting somewhat busy in the suburbs. When Uber and Lyft first started it was said that you couldn't get a ride in my area on Lyft, but people were getting hip to it more over time. It was still a case where Lyft rides were usually dead in my town after like 8 at night, but that was fair considering less people are obviously going to be ordering rides late on weekdays in the suburbs.


The worst I think will happen is that Lyft will definitely die in certain areas where it may have been barely hanging on. In most of the major cities Lyft will still be alive and well I'm sure. People will always want more than one option for a ride and you never know when you're going to have a bad day trying to get an Uber.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

Maybe the fact that I earn 3x as much per hour driving for Uber has something to do with it?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The only worse than boober, is lift.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ski-U-Uber said:


> Maybe the fact that I earn 3x as much per hour driving for Uber has something to do with it?


Have you gotten any 5.0x multiplier fares?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> and you never know when you're going to have a bad day trying to get an Uber.


I remember about two or three years ago, flying into Indianapolis for a convention. Uber was having a problem, and you couldn't get one AT ALL on their app. This was in the middle of the day on a weekday.

I didn't have the Lyft app on my phone.

I bumped into friends of mine who were going to the same convention. They got a ride from Lyft and let me ride from the airport to the downtown hotel site with them.


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> My brother flew yesterday. Said the plane was full and both airports were busy.


I have been on 12 flights since the pandemic started; all but 3 of those flights completely full. I don't want to start a political debate, but will just make this observation. The airlines aren't "spreaders" despite close proximity contact for hours. 100 percent of passengers wear a mask 100 percent of the time because if they don't, they get escorted off by the police and end up with a permanent airline ban, and that's the beginning of their trouble (fines, restitution, etc.). I've seen flight attendants wake pax up to require them to put the mask back in place. Conclusion: masks work.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ski-U-Uber said:


> Maybe the fact that I earn 3x as much per hour driving for Uber has something to do with it?


And 4 yrs ago, you didn't have to do as many rides to make the same amount of money


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Could it be a 2020 effect where Lyft drivers were moreso part-timers and hobbyists, but stayed home because of coronavirus concerns?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Could it be a 2020 effect where Lyft drivers were moreso part-timers and hobbyists, but stayed home because of coronavirus concerns?


Uber pivoted to Delivery. LYFT had nowhere to go. I think it is that simple.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Agree. Delivery = much less coronavirus concern.

Or is coronavirus not a vector in the equation?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Saltminer said:


> I have been on 12 flights since the pandemic started; all but 3 of those flights completely full. I don't want to start a political debate, but will just make this observation. The airlines aren't "spreaders" despite close proximity contact for hours. 100 percent of passengers wear a mask 100 percent of the time because if they don't, they get escorted off by the police and end up with a permanent airline ban, and that's the beginning of their trouble (fines, restitution, etc.). I've seen flight attendants wake pax up to require them to put the mask back in place. Conclusion: masks work.


I don't reach the same conclusion about masks so I'm not flying now.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> And 4 yrs ago, you didn't have to do as many rides to make the same amount of money


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

teh744 said:


> I normally turn it on and set the destination for home to rack up miles to write off on the way from home from Pittsburgh.


Also a Pittsburgh driver. This week, uber 40 trips $165, 50 trips - $240, surging too (70 trips total, 39 with surges) - Multiple 3 trips $18 bonuses - Total $1352.80. Great week. LYFT - had no only a $120 guarantee for 15 trips ($8 per trip is trash), and maybe 2 $15 streak for an hour, and no surges and no bonus areas that I could find. Also the clients are terrible. I play the 2 off each other to make the most but Lyft is only good to get a ride home and that is only after I am out of the main area.

In 5 years of driving both, I have done 10k trips with uber, and 2.5k with lyft and I have had 3 times the more problems with lyft passengers. Before covid, I would have at least 3 a week of lyft passenger with no car seat and have to drive away and spend time reporting them.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I only had one Lyft trip this week. At the airport. 


phoneguy said:


> Also a Pittsburgh driver. This week, uber 40 trips $165, 50 trips - $240, surging too (70 trips total, 39 with surges) - Multiple 3 trips $18 bonuses - Total $1352.80. Great week. LYFT - had no only a $120 guarantee for 15 trips ($8 per trip is trash), and maybe 2 $15 streak for an hour, and no surges and no bonus areas that I could find. Also the clients are terrible. I play the 2 off each other to make the most but Lyft is only good to get a ride home and that is only after I am out of the main area.
> 
> In 5 years of driving both, I have done 10k trips with uber, and 2.5k with lyft and I have had 3 times the more problems with lyft passengers. Before covid, I would have at least 3 a week of lyft passenger with no car seat and have to drive away and spend time reporting them.


I only had one Lyft trip this week, was at the airport.... I turn on both apps and take the one that pings first. Last week it was trying to send me on trips while I was in the queue. I was sent a nasty gram about not accepting trips.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Curiously enough, Lyft stock has been continuing to rise while Uber's has remained flat the past couple of months.
> 
> No idea why though. Weak earnings report?
> 
> ...


I haven't followed too closely recently, but my hunch is that Lyft is seen as a pure-play on US re-opening and likely beneficiary of that sweet sweet stimmy folks are apparently receiving (I wouldn't know, haven't seen a stimmy check since the pandeezy started). Uber is much more complicated with their various business units and geographical footprint. While it could be argued Uber's business diversification is attractive in certain environments, it is less compelling during this brief period where folks are wanting max exposure to re-opening names.

While Uber's US mobility will benefit from macro tailwinds in the same way Lyft will, this could be offset by eats weakness. Eats benefitted greatly from the shutdown and could see the reverse as things open. Uber's other major markets are also struggling with vaccination roll-outs which will stall reopenings. Uber is just a much more complicated story when folks are looking for straightforward exposure.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> I haven't followed too closely recently, but my hunch is that Lyft is seen as a pure-play on US re-opening and likely beneficiary of that sweet sweet stimmy folks are apparently receiving (I wouldn't know, haven't seen a stimmy check since the pandeezy started). Uber is much more complicated with their various business units and geographical footprint. While it could be argued Uber's business diversification is attractive in certain environments, it is less compelling during this brief period where folks are wanting max exposure to re-opening names.
> 
> While Uber's US mobility will benefit from macro tailwinds in the same way Lyft will, this could be offset by eats weakness. Eats benefitted greatly from the shutdown and could see the reverse as things open. Uber's other major markets are also struggling with vaccination roll-outs which will stall reopenings. Uber is just a much more complicated story when folks are looking for straightforward exposure.


Thanks for the reply, that totally makes sense. Sorry you haven't gotten any stimulus funds, but I know you're quite well off and don't begrudge us mortals getting a bone now and then.

Unlike the majority of other peasants that will be investing stimulus funds on tattoos and cigarettes, I've put all of my "stimmy" checks into my Vanguard Roth so that Johnny won't have to be eating Alpo in his retirement.

Best wishes.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Thanks for the reply, that totally makes sense. Sorry you haven't gotten any stimulus funds, but I know you're quite well off and don't begrudge us mortals getting a bone now and then.
> 
> Unlike the majority of other peasants that will be investing stimulus funds on tattoos and cigarettes, I've put all of my "stimmy" checks into my Vanguard Roth so that Johnny won't have to be eating Alpo in his retirement.
> 
> Best wishes.


I haven't done a Gryft ride in weeks, then...this week Gryft wanted to entice back so...offered me their $131 challenge", 102 rides for $131, bah hahahahaha. Hard pass.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Thanks for the reply, that totally makes sense. Sorry you haven't gotten any stimulus funds, but I know you're quite well off and don't begrudge us mortals getting a bone now and then.
> 
> Unlike the majority of other peasants that will be investing stimulus funds on tattoos and cigarettes, I've put all of my "stimmy" checks into my Vanguard Roth so that Johnny won't have to be eating Alpo in his retirement.
> 
> Best wishes.


I don't mind the ants getting thrown a bone, but I wouldn't mind one myself. Just because I'm very wealthy doesn't mean I'm not out there grinding and could use a few extra quid. Sweetie had to work 12+ hour days both Saturday and Sunday, so I, T-Love, decided to ant around. While the government thinks us rich folks are swimming in our vaults of cash and coins all day long, we are rolling up our sleeves and working just as hard, or harder, than the next guy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Unlike the majority of other peasants that will be investing stimulus funds on tattoos and cigarettes, I've put all of my "stimmy" checks into my Vanguard Roth so that Johnny won't have to be eating Alpo in his retirement.


When I was on the phone with my brother recently, he had a minor meltdown when I told him that I was collecting about $1000 every two weeks in unemployment.

"But that's for people who really need it!"

Yeah, bite me, bro. They changed the law to my benefit very unexpectedly. I think it was a bad law, but turning down the money is something I'm not interested in doing.

I feel the same way about the latest law, including being able to exclude some unemployment money from my tax return. (And if you're not familiar with it, you need to go look it up, seriously.)

I might add, my brother didn't feel a need to bail me out or pay my mortgage back in 1982 and 83, when I got laid off and was collecting unemployment. And had to pay taxes on the 1982 money before I found a job in late April 1983. I got $190 per week then from the state of Pennsylvania, plus $4 per week for the first dependent, and $2 for the second dependent.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

#1husler said:


> I haven't done a Gryft ride in weeks, then...this week Gryft wanted to entice back so...offered me their $131 challenge", 102 rides for $131, bah hahahahaha. Hard pass.


Damn I thought 15 rides for $115 was bad and now you come along with 102 rides for $131? Geez that's ****ed up even for Lyft!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Have you seen any dramatic changes in your experience as a driver if you have the Lyft app up?


In my market, both Uber and Lyft are suffering from a shortage of drivers. Lyft passengers are complaining of long wait times or no drivers at all, but the same sentiments are echoed by my Uber passengers. Each market is different, I realize, but these rideshare companies might be near the point of exhausting the labor pool where I drive. People aren't going to tear up their personal vehicle for pennies on the dollar.



Benjamin M said:


> So, bottom line - long wait? Because drivers are tired of the BS and false accusations.


That seems to be the case in my market as well, for both platforms. I've been staying busy during the one day per week I go out. Before the pandemic, I used to have pauses between rides. Not any more. So few drivers in my market means I stay busy all the time, and I can reject longer pings because something closer will be coming in for sure.

I'm not sure how Lyft or Uber can stay in business where I drive, because I'm hearing from a bunch of pissed off pax right now regarding wait times. Some of them have even resorted to calling cabs, which are also horribly undermanned and overpriced where I drive. This pandemic has likely caused a realignment in how "contractors" decide to use their personal assets for a TNC.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> 102 rides for $131? Geez that's @@@@ed up even for Lyft


Ba ahahahah, and here I thought Gryft only tried to con us Arizona ants with that bogus deal...have they rolled that out in on home CA turf too?!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

rkozy said:


> In my market, both Uber and Lyft are suffering from a shortage of drivers. Lyft passengers are complaining of long wait times or no drivers at all, but the same sentiments are echoed by my Uber passengers. Each market is different, I realize, but these rideshare companies might be near the point of exhausting the labor pool where I drive. People aren't going to tear up their personal vehicle for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> 
> That seems to be the case in my market as well, for both platforms. I've been staying busy during the one day per week I go out. Before the pandemic, I used to have pauses between rides. Not any more. So few drivers in my market means I stay busy all the time, and I can reject longer pings because something closer will be coming in for sure.
> ...


Your post summarizes the situation extremely well! I sort of enjoy being able to be "picky" and always have a ride waiting, even if that offered ride is a long pickup. Pre pandemic, you are right that it was frustrating to have to wait sometimes 20 minutes or longer for ANY ping to register. Sometimes if you start in the suburbs... I once waited 45 minutes for a SINGLE first ping. Now, you are mostly guaranteed ping offers whenever you log onto the app.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> People aren't going to tear up their personal vehicle for pennies on the dollar.


I don't think that's the issue, to be honest. We've seen for years that people are willing to do exactly that.

I think the shortage of drivers is due to two factors:

One is covid. A lot of people (including me) decided that there wasn't enough reward for taking the risk of driving a lot of strangers in their cars.

Second is the unemployment law changes. While I disagree with the need for the law, I'd rather collect more than $500 per week than to drive. And because I'm over 65 (meaning "at risk"), the state of Texas tells me that I don't have a work search requirement.

My end result might be different if I didn't already have enough money to live on. Plus I have an intermittent side gig, and I dutifully report the income from that whenever that happens.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't think that's the issue, to be honest. We've seen for years that people are willing to do exactly that.
> 
> I think the shortage of drivers is due to two factors:
> 
> One is covid. A lot of people (including me) decided that there wasn't enough reward for taking the risk of driving a lot of strangers in their cars.


There is a shortage of new automobiles nationally. I know, because my main area of employment is in fleet management for the largest owner of automobiles in the United States. That shortage drives up the price of used vehicles immensely, and because the supply chain is kinked, prices for used cars are only going to skyrocket in the months ahead. Yes, that supply chain kink was caused by COVID, so there is some relation to the pandemic in that regard.

Pre-pandemic, you could go out and find a cheap automobile quite easily. Today, it's a little more difficult and definitely more expensive. I'm intentionally cutting back on my driving hours now. Not because of COVID per se (I've already been vaccinated) but because this car I have will need to me last longer than I originally intended. The price of a suitable replacement vehicle has reached the point of being economically unfeasible for driving long hours on Uber. Or, any hours really.

As a result, I'm drastically reducing my pickup radius. Uber and Lyft are constantly logging me out for rejecting pings, but I'm no longer willing to drive longer distances for a pick-up. This is all related to the wear and tear on my automobile. I'm simply unwilling to drive 200-mile days for a small sum of cash. Before the pandemic, I was more willing to do that.

There's no doubt my strategy is causing headaches for the people in my market searching desperately for a rideshare driver. The solution is up to Uber and Lyft. Pay me more, and I'll be willing to take on more financial risk to transport passengers.



Young Kim said:


> Your post summarizes the situation extremely well! I sort of enjoy being able to be "picky" and always have a ride waiting, even if that offered ride is a long pickup. Pre pandemic, you are right that it was frustrating to have to wait sometimes 20 minutes or longer for ANY ping to register. Sometimes if you start in the suburbs... I once waited 45 minutes for a SINGLE first ping. Now, you are mostly guaranteed ping offers whenever you log onto the app.


I suspect the number of drivers logged on to Uber/Lyft is roughly comparable (i.e. slightly lower) to what it was pre-pandemic. However, due to the higher number of available pings, we are able to reject rides that before we would have been financially motivated to take. Rising gas prices and the scant availability of cheaper cars have forced me to be more choosy. When there's plenty pings circulating around the queue, you don't really pay much of a price for being selective.

If the availability of pings goes down, but gas prices stay high and the used car supply remains tight, I suspect I may have to find a different side gig altogether. The money in rideshare is crap right now. Not much crappier than before, but definitely down from pre-pandemic levels.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Companies are running way leaner..LYFT lost moneys doing billion dollar 1/4, now they can probably break even doing 750 million per 1/4. Both are charging customers high prices ... 
Pax said Uber charged her 49 dollars on a recent trip , she was paying 20ish.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

mbd said:


> Companies are running way leaner..LYFT lost moneys doing billion dollar 1/4, now they can probably break even doing 750 million per 1/4. Both are charging customers high prices ...
> Pax said Uber charged her 49 dollars on a recent trip , she was paying 20ish.


They're going to eventually lose passengers once their lack of available drivers cause people to lose jobs or miss flights. I've had several pax tell me they had to call off work because they couldn't find an Uber. Employers will only tolerate that excuse once, maybe twice. Airlines and doctor offices don't care why you missed your appointment. You're still getting a bill.

City buses might not be convenient, but they are cheap and they run on a schedule.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

rkozy said:


> They're going to eventually lose passengers once their lack of available drivers cause people to lose jobs or miss flights. I've had several pax tell me they had to call off work because they couldn't find an Uber. Employers will only tolerate that excuse once, maybe twice. Airlines and doctor offices don't care why you missed your appointment. You're still getting a bill.
> 
> City buses might not be convenient, but they are cheap and they run on a schedule.


Drivers will come back when free cheese ends, maybe before September.
I did few runs yesterday , 60% of the runs had bonus attached to it... &#128513; I will take the free money &#128513;


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

mbd said:


> Drivers will come back when free cheese ends, maybe before September.
> I did few runs yesterday , 60% of the runs had bonus attached to it... &#128513; I will take the free money &#128513;


Lyft was offering quite a few streak bonuses in my market during all of February. Those have since ended, and I'm much more picky about the pings I'm accepting now.

Drivers on the dole may not have much to come back to in the fall if the poor response times continue through the summer. I've had countless conversations with pax in my market about how frustrated they've grown using rideshare services here. The wait time is usually pretty bad, if they can even get a driver to accept their ping at all. Some of them are lining up other alternatives, most of which are cheaper than rideshare.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Uber doesn't want Lyft dead. They would rather have them in a coma on life support. Uber doesn't need any more heat from the government in the form of anti-trust litigation.
> 
> Especially since they haven't reached profitability yet.
> 
> ...


Uber reminds me of Adam Neumann of WeWork











Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Uber doesn't want Lyft dead. They would rather have them in a coma on life support. Uber doesn't need any more heat from the government in the form of anti-trust litigation.
> 
> Especially since they haven't reached profitability yet.
> 
> ...


Uber reminds me of We Work / Adam Neumann, billion dollar loser company










https://geektyrant.com/news/trailer...e-making-and-breaking-of-a-47-billion-unicorn
https://geektyrant.com/news/trailer...e-making-and-breaking-of-a-47-billion-unicorn
https://ph.news.yahoo.com/lyft-just...l005mNXKHLW6Da9ilQKHoYNCEFkPR9hWiSLDPbs1uzLGj


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Lyft was offering quite a few streak bonuses in my market during all of February. Those have since ended, and I'm much more picky about the pings I'm accepting now.
> 
> Drivers on the dole may not have much to come back to in the fall if the poor response times continue through the summer. I've had countless conversations with pax in my market about how frustrated they've grown using rideshare services here. The wait time is usually pretty bad, if they can even get a driver to accept their ping at all. Some of them are lining up other alternatives, most of which are cheaper than rideshare.


And some folks still wonder why the cabs keep rolling...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> Drivers will come back when free cheese ends, maybe before September.


My current plan is to run with the free cheese until shortly before the cheese line is stopped.

Back in the 1980s, my father got laid off from his professional job. He did the required job hunting, but I wasn't surprised that he didn't find a new job while he was collecting unemployment. 
Then he started collecting Social Security.

In this coming September, I'll be just over a year from hitting age 70. Which means that I'll be getting close to maxing out my Social Security benefit. I'll start collecting it at 70. But I'll still be willing to do some driving for Uber at that point.

Assuming, of course, that the cheese doesn't get extended.

Do I think that the change in unemployment law was a bad idea? Yes, absolutely. I am philosophically opposed to it, especially the most recent law.

But if they're printing money like crazy and handing it out, I'd much rather that they hand some of it to me.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> My current plan is to run with the free cheese until shortly before the cheese line is stopped.
> 
> Back in the 1980s, my father got laid off from his professional job. He did the required job hunting, but I wasn't surprised that he didn't find a new job while he was collecting unemployment.
> Then he started collecting Social Security.
> ...


If the free cheese is being dished out like crazy, I'm SO glad it is someone noble like you that worked so hard in their lives who is finally it my sister @Christinebitg! Cheers to you!


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

Lyft's destination mode "used" to be pretty good up until maybe a week ago in my area. This week, they seem to be flat out ignoring destination mode. This could be Lyft's way to provide better service to PAX during a driver shortage, screw the drivers on their DM but still make it available to make drivers "think" it's still there. Normally in DM I get less frequent pings but the ones I get actually are going towards my destination. Past few days, with DM on I get blown up with non-stop pings at the same rate as DM not being on. I set my destination to home from about 38 minutes away from home and got 2 rides both going in the opposite direction! Had to sign out and just dead-head it home. They have been doing this all week. Thanks Lyft!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> If the free cheese is being dished out like crazy, I'm SO glad it is someone noble like you that worked so hard in their lives who is finally it my sister @Christinebitg! Cheers to you!


I appreciate that, honestly. Yes, I have worked for a lot of years, starting with a paper route when I was in high school.

I used my engineering degree for more than 45 years. I'm still using it part time for a side gig. (Yes, I report those earnings when I request an unemployment payment.)

When I was previously unemployed, in the '80s and '90s, I worked part time in a Kmart and in my local library.

That library job was my all time favorite part time job. I enjoyed it so much that I kept working there part time after I landed another engineering job in a refinery. I stayed at the library job until I got transferred out of state. Sorting and shelving books that have been returned is my idea of a good time.


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

pax paid $75, waited over an hour for a Lyft, big driver shortage and zero bonus


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

FrenchRidah said:


> View attachment 581039
> 
> 
> pax paid $75, waited over an hour for a Lyft, big driver shortage and zero bonus


turn gryft app off!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

#1husler said:


> I'd like to point out that there are significant number of OPs on here who present themselves as "Lyft Loyalist" ants...offering up a thread to crow about how much they prefer to drive Grfyt and admire "the community"...which still doesnt make sense to me, especially now.


I don't follow... you are complaining that Lyft driver's (who may or may not also drive Uber) experience and opinions don't matter and can't possibly be reflective of reality because they are contrary to your opinions and experience? That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> Yeah. Lyft allows them to use store-bought rechargable cards for payment. These people are so pathetic that not even banks want anything to do with them.
> 
> Almost 1 month of waiting on Uber to finish my background check. Worst month of my driving career so far.


Uber shut me down for two full days doing a stupid ass background check..

and I've got 25,000 rides with Uber.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> My current plan is to run with the free cheese until shortly before the cheese line is stopped.
> 
> Back in the 1980s, my father got laid off from his professional job. He did the required job hunting, but I wasn't surprised that he didn't find a new job while he was collecting unemployment.
> Then he started collecting Social Security.
> ...


I think I am making more on Bonus than actual earnings &#128513;


----------



## Scottyboy1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> Driving through this pandemic this past year I've had multiple customers complain that they could not get a Lyft ride. Since 1 year ago, as month after month passed, pax would often tell me that they tried to get a Lyft first because it was cheaper but the wait times got longer and longer.
> 
> Some of them were hardcore Lyft loyalists, but they have been telling me that around the new year it got really bad with wait times being over 45 minutes at least in Chicago. But recently they said they could not even get one at all! It would say "Lyfts are unavailable in your area." Or something like that..
> 
> ...


I'm old & decrepit, rideshare a side hustle to support my addictions, but Lyft has been very, very good to me the last 2 months. I mean, I'm not a pro like y'all, but for 19 hours I can live like this. At least I don't have to take my FCKN photo 5x with my mask on, then take a recognition photo that sometimes takes 2-3x even when perfect. And I don't get their shit notifications reminding me when I'm near pickup to follow COVID procedures. Their GPS is better, especially if you pick up an apartment rat. So what am I missing? Anyone doing better than $40 an hour?


----------



## Stavy86 (Nov 16, 2019)

Lyft has been awesome with Lyft lux. There’s a shortage of Lyft drivers in Chicagoland and Lyft has been allowing people to pay more to upgrade and it’s been non stop lux rides for me.


----------



## Caleb4513 (Apr 1, 2021)

bone-aching-work said:


> Yeah. Lyft allows them to use store-bought rechargable cards for payment. These people are so pathetic that not even banks want anything to do with them.
> 
> Almost 1 month of waiting on Uber to finish my background check. Worst month of my driving career so far.


Damn!!!!! I thought the worst happened on me...



Scottyboy1 said:


> I'm old & decrepit, rideshare a side hustle to support my addictions, but Lyft has been very, very good to me the last 2 months. I mean, I'm not a pro like y'all, but for 19 hours I can live like this. At least I don't have to take my FCKN photo 5x with my mask on, then take a recognition photo that sometimes takes 2-3x even when perfect. And I don't get their shit notifications reminding me when I'm near pickup to follow COVID procedures. Their GPS is better, especially if you pick up an apartment rat. So what am I missing? Anyone doing better than $40 an hour?





Caleb4513 said:


> Damn!!!!! I thought the worst happened on me...


It could be me... it could be a friend.. once in a while, it could happen to someone.


----------

